# garden tractor duals?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Look at these. Is this a normal way to set up dual wheels? looks a little weak to me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2377499848&category=50372&sspagename=rvi:1:2


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good idea and I like your new engine avatar there, Ed... 
I think the overall idea is good but the torque and sheer forces on that transfer frame doesn't look too promising. Looks like a good idea that needs to be engineered properly for mass production. 

thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

i have seen some that were connected with 4 long bolts through the wheel weight holes and didnt even have the spacers. i think it was mainly for traction and not additional weight. it would be even weaker than the picture on ebay. it looks neat but i would also be concerned if it was functional. looks like it would need some type of support like a hub to run through the center hole of the extra wheel, then the long bolts may hold ok and the wheel would run true.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

It could be a good way to shorten the life of the transaxle. It would put more torsion pressure on the bearings along with increased wear on the gears from not being able to slip as easily.

It reminds me of a friend who put a large engine and tranny in a car. Then went to the track and promptly sheered the O.E. axle from the frame mounts. If the mounts held, he probably would have shredded the O.E. differental instead.
:driving: 

Mark


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

gave this idea some thought but cancelled after remembering my old tractor with 300# of weight on the rear and tire chains added to plow snow, it would get stuck and spin the wheel and axle hop then in the spring time while mowing i would notice strange noises and lurching forward. disassembled and found one or two teeth broken off the spider gears, fixed this twice before i learned my lesson on an overload. another thing, i would have to buy a wider plow if i did this to my gt 5k. think i will pass.


----------

